# MAC - Loose Pigments vs. Pressed Pigments



## labellavita7 (Oct 19, 2007)

Since accomplishing my first pigment pressing yesterday (yay me!) I have yet to actually use it, but now it looks like it will be so much less messy if I press them all.  But I'm not sure if the pigmentation stays the same or if it still applies the same way as the loose pigments.  What do you ladies think?

Which do you prefer?  Loose MAC pigments or pressed MAC pigments?


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 19, 2007)

I like both!  Pressed are better on days I don't feel like using loose powder, but still want pigment color.  Also, for me, I feel that the pressed pigments have more pigmentation...probably because the alcohol you press with acts as a binder, sort of like a mixing medium.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya i find that they are even more pigmented when they are pressed! Hmmm, that gives me something to do this weekend.....press my pigments!!!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Oct 20, 2007)

How do you press pigments?


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a really good link: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ssing+pigments.  There's a couple of different methods people use, so if this one doesn't work for you, just do a search.  You will find lots of stuff on this


----------



## chrissuen (Oct 21, 2007)

I actually prefered my eyeshadow loose. lol

I pressed some piggies before but I rarely use them. I love the fact that my loose eyeshadows are all organised in colour families right next to my desk where I put my makeup on. And I don't find using loose eyeshadow messy too, I guess I found the right technique to use them.

Most importantly, they're so pretty to look at! *hugs pigments and loose eyeshadows*


----------



## bebs (Oct 21, 2007)

I dont think I would like them as much in pressed form.. they arent that bad loose as mess makers I've only had one problem at that was my own fault of knocking it over, ever since then I'm just alot more careful and I haven't had that problem ever again (I've been using pigments for about 3 - 4 years now)


----------



## mo_jack (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I like them better loose. I feel I can get better pigmentation out of them that way....


----------



## user79 (Oct 22, 2007)

Some of them don't press as well as others. Like I pressed Blue Brown, Melon, White, and Steel Blue, and the Steel Blue is one of the chunkier pigments (like Rose for example) and it just crumbled after a few weeks. It's weird because I pressed it exactly the same as the others, which stayed firm. So I wouldn't recommend pressing some of the chunkier pigments, and maybe the Matte ones. If you press your pigs. I suggest you get one of those screw clamps to really apply a ton of pressure to it, not just pressing it down by thumb, it won't press well enough.

I like the Melon as pressed, but the other ones I actually prefer them loose.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 24, 2008)

i prefer pigments over shadhows period..dosent matter if they are pressed or kept loose.
pressed pigments are handy to put into a palette to carry em around


----------

